# lease company car taxes



## Dorus20 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi,

A couple of days ago I landed in Joburg as an expat for 2,5 years. The company gives me a lease car but can anybody tell me the taxes you need to pay in South Africa? 
Is there also a dutch expat group in Joburg?

Thanks,

Dorus


----------



## IlonaBrandt (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Dorus, 

I was about to ask the same question: I am moving to Pretoria in October and the company has offered to facilitate a lease car OR they will buy a company car and I can use it for private purposes. However, I would like to know what the tax implications are of both options (both for the company, as I will be managing the budget, and for my personal taxes). 

I hope someone can help me out with this?

Thanks in advance. 

Ilona


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

IlonaBrandt said:


> Hi Dorus,
> 
> I was about to ask the same question: I am moving to Pretoria in October and the company has offered to facilitate a lease car OR they will buy a company car and I can use it for private purposes. However, I would like to know what the tax implications are of both options (both for the company, as I will be managing the budget, and for my personal taxes).
> 
> ...


South African Revenue Service - Welcome to the website of the South African Revenue Service (SARS)
but if you check there are lots of good tax advisors.
your company should be setting ip that kind of briefing as well as a security briefing with a risk assesment advisor.
if not, fire them.


----------

